# Finnex stingray for low-med light low tech 20 long?



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Title says it all  

Would the finnex stingray be good for a low/medium light low tech 20 Long? If not, what other light would you recommend? 


Thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If she doesn't' come comment tonight, pm RussellTheShihTzu tomorrow and ask, she is a big proponent of the stingray and knows good tank sizes for it.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Yes. Yes, yes, and yes. I love my Finnex Stingray! 

I have one on my 3.4 gallon tank, and it makes my plants, betta and snail look beautiful, and all of my low to medium light plants are doing quite well. 

I have a clear Lexan sheet on my tank as a lid, and the Stingray sits on top. What are you using as a lid?

(RussellTheShihTzu suggested that I get the Stingray, she was right!)


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm getting this for the lid- 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Have Stingray on my 20L npt. Love it, as I'm very low tech, so low nutrients and co2 means low light needed. I'll say that the plants grow verrrrrrry slowly (except my Java moss that drives me crazy weekly). But that means less time trimming, and no algae.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two of the 30" Stingray for my 20 long. But for the last month or so have been using the second 30" on two of my 5.5. In that time I've not noticed any difference in growth or health of the plants in the 20 long.

I did send a list of plants and depth from substrate to rim to AquaVibrant and they said the Stingray would be a better choice over the Planted+. That the Planted+ might be overkill (no pun intended) for the plants I prefer.

Don't know if that helps but that's what I did.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I was hoping for low - medium light and I found that the Finnex Stingray with the rim mounts was too bright. This was only because my tank is about 8" tall and you cannot adjust the mount height easily with the Finnex Stingray unless you have a hood or something. 

I got the Finnex Stingray Clip Light instead, so that the light is higher above the aquarium. This helped, but my aquarium was still too bright and I was struggling with algae. So I added a black crochet mesh lid on the aquarium to help diffuse the light. Now I would consider my setup a low light setup.

I love the Finnex Stingray lights, just keep in mind your aquarium depth and if you will need to adjust the height of the lights.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I actually wound up getting this one, because it was a new offering through our distributor at work so I got it super cheap. I suppose we'll see what happens! 


http://m.drsfostersmith.com/product...JNUV2uW8bRpJMq3a4dF7kDWipfWs7GmYSAaAu7O8P8HAQ


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Make sure to add photos and keep us posted. It's always nice to be able to recommend an alternative.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Will do!


----------

